# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Shelf life sarm

## Conrad1980

How to get the longest possible shelf life on sarm?
It is mixed with Pg oil.
It should be dark.
Is room temperature correct? refrigerator? Or it can be frozen.
I probably bought a bit too large a quantity.

I have bought mk 677, sr 9009 and Lgd

----------


## soundousrelay

When it comes to SARMs , the goal is to get the longest possible shelf life while maintaining potency. There are a few things you can do to achieve this. First, ensure the SARMs are mixed with a carrier oil like PG. This will help to keep them stable and prevent them from going bad. Second, store the SARMs in a dark place. This will help to protect them from light damage. Finally, store the SARMs at room temperature or in the refrigerator. This will help to keep them from freezing and prevent them from becoming damaged. If you have bought more SARMs than you need, you can always freeze them for future use. Also, I can recommend LGD 4033 for sale, which is much more effective, and you won't have headaches.

----------

